# New 25cm Cube



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I decided to take down my 2.5g and replace it with a 25cm Deep Blue cube that a LFS had on sale for $20, couldn't say no. I had bought a 3rd Dward Puffer for my Fluval Ebi, but he didn't get along with the 2 females in there, so I had to put him in the 2.5 which was a bit small. 

They also had a 30cm for like $7.50 more, but since I already have a Ebi, I figured I'd try something different. 

Just set it up last night. My girlfriend wanted to get involved, a nice surprise, so she did most of the scape.. It's definitely different, I kind of like it. 

Fluval 13w fixture
Zoo Med 501
Fluval Stratum capped with sand

Not much for plants, not sure if I will do some kind of carpet plant yet. 

Some Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Hygrophila corymbosa Kompakt 
Dwarf (maybe not sure) Hair Grass

Just some quick iPhone pics, the lights aren't on yet. I'll add a few more once they come on. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/dougjacobs/6492804141/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dougjacobs/6492803437/


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Add frogbit the the flora . I like the slope. Not sure how long it will stay that way since it's white sand. I feel like it might level out when you do water changes and what not. So only the dwarf puffer is going in there?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree, I think the slope will disappear over time. 

I don't know if I'll add anything else, this puffer is pretty aggressive. My other 2 are the complete opposite. There were a bunch of MTS in the substrate that I took out of the 2.5g, not sure if I killed them by putting them that deep under sand.. 

One more pic with the lights on


photo by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Any particular reason you capped the stratum with sand?

I like it. The white sand makes the plants really Pop.roud:


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

No reason in particular. My girlfriend wanted the sand and I had the stratum from the 2.5 gallon, and I didn't have any root caps so I figured it would be good for nutrients. Also figured it may help hold the slope for longer.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

hockey9999 said:


> No reason in particular. My girlfriend wanted the sand and I had the stratum from the 2.5 gallon, and I didn't have any root caps so I figured it would be good for nutrients. Also figured it may help hold the slope for longer.


Got ya. Hope it works out for you.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully those MTS don't dig their way out too. That way your slope will stay longer haha.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea I didn't really think it through too well. They are going to dig out and take a bunch of the stratum to the surface with them. Oh well, I'll see how long it lasts. Looks ok for now.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Its been a long time since I've updated this thread. 

Got a new light, the small Archaea LED, and so far I'm really happy with it. 

Its kind of crazy how much Hygro I have compared to the first picture in this thread.


----------



## xAlias (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! Looks really good.


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Is the dwarf puffer still around?


----------

